#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Step by Step installation guide for Intergrah pds8.0

## mkhurram79

Dear fellows,

Can any body tell step by step installation procedure for intergraph pds8.0.

It will a great post and gift for forum members.



ThanksSee More: Step by Step installation guide for Intergrah pds8.0

----------


## ruvalcaba

please.....i need!!! thank you

----------


## Shahid Attique

> Dear fellows,
> 
> Can any body tell step by step installation procedure for intergraph pds8.0.
> 
> It will a great post and gift for forum members.
> 
> Thanks



PDS & its related softwares installation procedure as under

1.	Install oracle 9i for PDS 8.0
(Installation & configuration procedures for Oracle 9i download videos from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])

2.	Install Microstation_J for PDS 8.0
(Download link for MicroStation J v07.01.05.03 as under
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Passward: bentley_msj)

3.	For PDS Installation package first of all install SPLM & its key (Client or Server)
Install Risserver for oracle (RISORADS 5.7.0.7)
Install Risshare
Install your PDS package from setup.exe (Load all modules)
Install PD_XPDA
Install SDNF
Install Batch services
Install SPPID Interface
Install ISO Gen
Download link for PDS v8.0
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4.	Change your Environment Variables (TEMP c:\Temp) & (TMP c:\Tmp).

5.	Create your project & enjoy it.

----------


## mkhurram79

Many Thanks Shahid Attique

----------


## unni

Dear Mkhurram

Thanks for the detailed description you have given

Regards

Unni

----------


## mkhurram79

Dear unni 
you must say thanks to shahid attique who actually told us installation procedure of pds8.

----------


## Mukesh D

Many Thanks to Mr. Shahid  Attique 
Take Care always
mukesh d

----------


## petroleum_123

Thanks a lot to Mr. Sjahid Attique.

----------


## Lucarda

Dear Sirs,
Who has an working Oracle 9i? Could u pliz share it...

Many thanks in advance.

----------


## Shahid Attique

> Dear Sirs,
> Who has an working Oracle 9i? Could u pliz share it...
> 
> Many thanks in advance.



hi dear
You can download Oracle 9i from this link.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Lucarda

Many thanks, Shahid Attique...

I have already downloaded it, but it is showing error when I am trying to install it...

----------


## naveenkrish

> PDS & its related softwares installation procedure as under
> 
> 1.	Install oracle 9i for PDS 8.0
> (Installation & configuration procedures for Oracle 9i download videos from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a lot for sharing this great & valuable info...

----------


## mailtomani87

pls share the password for microstation



thanksSee More: Step by Step installation guide for Intergrah pds8.0

----------


## mailtomani87

hi.........
 in pdsv8.0 rarfile , there is no isogen.exe file..........so pls shareit

----------


## senthilkumar

Thanks a lot for sharing & its really a good job

----------


## mkhurram79

Get bentley microstation xm from the following links

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

These links are not password protected.

----------


## oakville

Does anybody have the Lic for PDS v8?

----------


## danieljk

any free license key available ?

----------


## patil

help me to install pds8 plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
124swadeshi@gmail.com

----------


## tekton364

video how install, please
c/temp????' what is this.

----------


## sikkil

can you please share links for oracle 9i in megaupload thanyou very much in advance...

----------


## jakapratama

> video how install, please
> c/temp????' what is this.



"c:\temp" is the correct setting for PDS installation.  That folder  has full access and full control permission (mandatory) to all users.  Also, Environment Variable must be set to "c:\temp" ( all without quotation mark)

----------


## major_duan

My friend,

Could you reupload the files since it's too late when I saw your mesage.

God bless you.






> PDS & its related softwares installation procedure as under
> 
> 1.	Install oracle 9i for PDS 8.0
> (Installation & configuration procedures for Oracle 9i download videos from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Shahid Attique

> My friend,
> 
> Could you reupload the files since it's too late when I saw your mesage.
> 
> God bless you.



dear all
new link of rapid share pds 8.0
Other links are working same

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rajwadi

Dear Shahid,



Pl. upload isogen.

Thanks ...See More: Step by Step installation guide for Intergrah pds8.0

----------


## major_duan

> dear all
> new link of rapid share pds 8.0
> Other links are working same
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx a lot for your kindness!

----------


## saddy

Thanks for Uploading this Info....

Thanks.... gr8 upload...

----------


## saddy

Hi All...

Pl. upload isogen.

Thanks ...

----------


## pentek123456

hi all, 

can you please upload isogen. it's not in the dl files.

----------


## pentek123456

does Alias Isogen work for pds??????

----------


## saddy

*Hi

Pls Uplode ISO GEN For PDS V8 Its Not ther in the Above Link......

Pls Help...*

----------


## metoyou7

Hi

Please someone upload and send links for DB access for building forms and its manuals.
or send them to my mail madhu_gobi@yahoomail.com

----------


## japab2009

hi shahid please send me pds licence key(april2006.txt )file which is available in previous link but now new link(rar files) it is not available 
please help me...
please send me on japab2009@gmail.com

----------


## batoushinden

would pds work on oracle 10 and higher????

----------


## bm70

THIS IS A ORACLE9i LINKS
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## krs

dear naveen,
i had followed the same procedure as you told
when i had stated installing pds package,
a statement is appearing that '' intergraph directory ----- is more than 22 charecteres or there may be any spaces " pds cannot work in this condition and RISSHARE cannot be installed , kindly help me in this matter may mail id krs@kknpp.com

----------


## softmailer

Sir,
please help where i can get 
SPLM & its key Client
Risserver for oracle (RISORADS 5.7.0.7)
Risshare



FOR PDS, I am new & just going to startSee More: Step by Step installation guide for Intergrah pds8.0

----------


## edward_niu

Thanks a lot to Mr. Sjahid Attique.

----------


## ripside

Please what winxp version is better for install pds8 in one machine?

----------


## patil

when i had stated installing pds package,
a statement is appearing that '' intergraph directory ----- is more than 22 charecteres or there may be any spaces " pds cannot work in this condition and RISSHARE cannot be installed , kindly help me in this matter may mail id *priyal_nishal@yahoo.co.in*

----------


## patil

when i had stated installing pds package,
a statement is appearing that '' intergraph directory ----- is more than 22 charecteres or there may be any spaces " pds cannot work in this condition and *RISSHARE* cannot be installed , kindly help me in this matter may mail id priyal_nishal@yahoo.co.in

----------


## bm70

why pds is not install in windows xp 
sombody help me

----------


## kaliwaal

Dear Shahid,
AOA
Could you please explain the following points
Install ISO Gen 
Basically the above file is either missing or I am unble to find it. Please help me out.

Also I am unable to understand the following line. Please elaborate it.
Change your Environment Variables (TEMP c:\Temp) & (TMP c:\Tmp).

Thanks in advance. God bless you. email ID:  koperwaal@gmail.com

----------


## aadamx

Si se puede instalar PDS en Win XP

----------


## tekton364

It seems that there is no explanation of how to install from zero :Confused:

----------


## aadamx

Do you know How install ORACLE 9i? Do you know how install Microstation 7J?
Also do you know how modify environment variables? If you know that, you can install PDS. If you sendme a email to aada@unam.mx., I can send you sql archive for configuring  database.

----------


## lalitsaini230

hi every body 
i ,ve install pds 8.0 any create project using express proj. creation . but i make area it is load and than make model it is also done .but not show in the  area.
and not load the classes.pmc & list.pcd
so any one help me kill this problem .
thanks

----------


## lalitsaini230

i have orcale 9i
microstation 7j 
risshare 5.07.07
batch services 5.0.29
pds 8.0
splm 
key
i 've to install only one pc
so can u help me 
my email id " lalitsaini230@gmail.com"
my mob no.   +918447324050
any one take this software so mail me i give free of cost . but help me first
thankyou very much
lalit saini

----------


## lalitsaini230

MR. SOFTMAILER
i read ur problem 
i help u how to install pds 
first of all u check ur  window it is install window xp2 or server 2003
then install oracle 9i
after this SPLM 
than go run> type "REGEDIT" enter
local machin reg. go to software> intergraph > right click new string > change reg. name >2time click on reg. change path c:\win32app
after microstation install .


after this risshare 5.07 install
after this batch serviec 5.0.29 install u can change this path c:\win32app\ntbatch
after this pds install.
all componant loadSee More: Step by Step installation guide for Intergrah pds8.0

----------


## aadamx

lalitsaini230 
What do you want to know? Do you read in spanish? I have instructions about how install PDS 8.0. I do not need your software, I have it.

Somebody wants PDS software, these are links:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aadamx

Administrator, How can I post?

Thanks in advance

----------


## sweetheart

Hello friend...
I am getting this erroe so please tell hw to solve this problem....SPLM Failed: [Read Pipe] Garbled Data From SPLM (Client)
Thanks in Advance...

----------


## Suresh Subramanian

kindly send me the microstationj password( bentley_msj) not working sureshscad@gmail.com

----------


## Suresh Subramanian

kindly send me the microstationj password( bentley_msj) not working sureshscad@gmail.com

----------


## patil

plz. help me on this error
1) RIS Error: RIS_E_CANT_FIND_REG_PRODUCT (0x8a94b3ea)
2) create schema pd_pds on database(oracle,DBNAME PDS,OSTYPE NT,DIR
D:\oracle\product\10.2.0\db_1)
3) could not find RIS product in registry.

----------


## patil

plz. help me on this error
1) RIS Error: RIS_E_CANT_FIND_REG_PRODUCT (0x8a94b3ea)
2) create schema pd_pds on database(oracle,DBNAME PDS,OSTYPE NT,DIR. D:\oracle\product\10.2.0\db_1)
3) could not find RIS product in registry.

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

any one plz upload microstation j on 4shared.

i shall be very thankfull

and also tell me how i apply license to pds

----------


## ketopk

Shahid well done man nice work

----------


## tekton364

I need the step by step instructions in Spanish, the program I have it running on VMware virtual machines,
I want to work without the virtual machine

----------


## Hassan BenFengsel

Has anybody suceeded installing a working version of PDS 8?

----------


## rismaaji

Thanks

See More: Step by Step installation guide for Intergrah pds8.0

----------


## gsplanji

> Hello dear users. i am a student and i like help to other students. my service is free and based on exchange. i want exchange with you. i need latest version of all software for update my list.
> 
>  Important:
>  my service only for" Educational and Research". if you want use for "Commercial Purpose" please buy them from original companies
> 
>  i need any and last version of all software. please help me
> 
>  Please PM me



hi realy u r great., im also follow your work., so please upload all software at present what u have.....

----------


## japab2009

please send me splm and key i have already complete all step only licence remaining so iwill test and send u all step by step procedure.
e id - japab2009@gmail.com

----------


## Rajindia

Hi friend
Who is ready to share splm ****** for .... product
I will share all module source
ind_raj@ymail.com

----------


## ASUAREZT

Goog nigth,

Anybody can post Microstation J.......

Thanks a lot

----------


## mkhurram79

can someone upload microsation_J for pds8

one thing more


can microstation XM can be used instead microstation_J

----------


## Shahid Attique

Dear All

Please find below links for your information.

PDS & ISOGEN
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ORACLE9i
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PDS Configuration File 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Microstation_J
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best Regards

----------


## mkhurram79

Thanks Shahid

Wonderful Community : Best People

I will ask for some more help if i need

----------


## mkhurram79

Dear Shahid

Can we use microsoft SQL server instead of Oracle9i

----------


## ASUAREZT

Friend very very very thks, you are the Best.....
 :Smile:

----------


## tekton364

Thank you Shahid  is you great.

----------


## mkhurram79

Alternate link for Oracle 9i

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## corso77

why the installation does not create the project directory in c? xpress project creation will not let me create a project. I manually created the folder C: \ PDS \ PPL \ pds containing proj_file but in advance xpress user creation project does not allow me to create a project

See More: Step by Step installation guide for Intergrah pds8.0

----------


## shahzadshakil

> PDS & its related softwares installation procedure as under
> 
> 1.	Install oracle 9i for PDS 8.0
> (Installation & configuration procedures for Oracle 9i download videos from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dear Shahid,

AoA, Thank you for these detail but I try to instal as per your above mention step by step installation but my pds is giving the error Batch File. Kindly suggest.

Your old fellow from DEW
Shahzad

----------


## child28

Can anybody share SPLM with me? 
Im trying to install PDS8. 
Ive already downloaded PDS 8.0, MicrostationJ, Oracle 9i and Isogen.
child28@gmail.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## fernando_em

> Dear All
> 
> Please find below links for your information.
> 
> PDS & ISOGEN
> 
> ORACLE9i
> 
> PDS Configuration File 
> ...



Hello Shahid, thank you very much for these links. I was going crazy with the PDS installation. You maked my day  :Smile: 
A friend of mine gave me Frameworks Plus V7, and I can't make it works. When the install is finished, in the screen appears "Error Reg-pathname". Do you know why is that?
Thank you very much again.
Kind regards.

----------


## sweetdream

Hi,

Thanks for the post

----------


## fernando_em

Hello everybody, i have a problem with this link  92010NT_Disk1.part4.rar
It belongs to ORACLE9i install. Can anybody upload a new link with this part?
Thank you very much.

kind regards

----------


## atoz

patil i m facing the same issue, have u found any solution for this problem or how to resolve it

plzzzzzzzzzzz share

----------


## sasud1to4

kindly reupload anybody

----------


## bigbaboondaddy

needed help for SPLM and Key?? i dont have any clue.. Shahid done a good job. But still unable to run the PDS.. SPLM Server key unable to find.. help needed!!! I have used Oracle 11g.. will it work with this or i have to install Oracle 9i??

----------


## chanderkant

Hi can anyone pls explain detailed installation steps for above softwares that are reuired for PDS. Also connecting oracle db to PDS.. really need it  :Disturbed:

----------


## shrikant11

Need help about file which is not found in ur folder

D:\PDS\PPL\pdscore\pds.cmd
&
D:\PDS\PPL\3dcore\\

Can u upload it

----------


## mhmntlk

tank you very mutch for your help*
but I have probleme to download vedio. 
in "4shared"* he ask me for password.
I need your help please.

----------


## antariksa

hi guys*



for everyone who got problem during PDS installation* please do not hesitate to contact me at antariksa2000@gmail.com
hope can guide you guys or at least we can discuss about that

antariksa
pds-pdms administratorSee More: Step by Step installation guide for Intergrah pds8.0

----------


## mhmntlk

bonjour et salut
comment cava

----------


## Nir

Hi everybody.
We have provide a big collection of Intergraph and AVEVA Products. They are ready for knowledge sharing and friendly Exchange for extend the collection.
To get more Information please find us via below Email:

###### nirfoad@gmail.com ########

####Intergragh Products########
SmartPlant Materialsmartplant instrumentation (Intools)
SmartPlant Review; SmartSketch; PVElite
intergraph SmartMarine; SmartPlant PIDCadWorx
SmartPlant 3D; SmartPlant Isometrics
SmartPlant Electrical; caesar II; TANK and ...
########AVEVA Products##################
AVEVA Everything3D; AVEVA P&ID; AVEVA Electrical
AVEVA PDMS; AVEVA MARINE; AVEVA Instrumentation
AVEVA BOCAD; AVEVA Diagrams; AVEVA LFM Server
AVEVA Explant; AVEVA Implant; AVEVA Open steel
AVEVA Pipe Stress Interface; AVEVA PMLPublisher
AVEVA Review; AVEVA VANTAGE Plant Engineering Workbench and ...

----------

